
Only Buy Bitcoin If You're Ready to Lose It - ourmandave
https://lifehacker.com/only-buy-bitcoin-if-youre-ready-to-lose-it-1820006087
======
dewyatt
What a bunch of FUD.

The title is crap and the comments point out the obvious solution of a paper
wallet and a backup.

Personally I find all of this high-security hardware wallet stuff to mostly be
marketing wank. A paper wallet is as safe as your normal wallet, which is
usually "good enough".

Even if you're storing a ton of coins, you might be better off with a paper
wallet in a safety deposit box, rather than risking issues remembering
passwords, etc.

------
jD91mZM2
I would say the title is currently correct because bitcoin isn't really going
up (at least not by much) anymore.

But the rest of the post is crap. The guy who almost lost security didn't even
think once about writing it down in his password manager (which he did
actually have), nor did he make a backup paper. Plus the reason he got it back
was because the system stored stuff in plain text.

